# Financial Data providers



## Adam___14 (4 April 2018)

Has anyone had any issued with Morningstar's US version in terms of accuracy. There are so many discrepancies across different data providers. I always second guess proviers of data given they re not the same across the board. The only thing that remains constant, is balance sheet earnings. However for earnings - some providers omit one of items in EBIT ect. 

Its one of the most difficult things about investing - acquiring, trusting and verifying information.


----------

